# Name that shower vavle



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

What am I looking at here?

Danze? Glacier? Pegasus?

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

There are cutoffs on each side of the valve. Cut the water off and take the cartridge completely out and take another picture and I can probably tell you.


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

I don't understand why manufacturers do not stamp their name and model number on the valve body. It sure would help with identifying it for future repairs.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Most of the big name brands do like delta, t&s, american standard etc. But if its a big box store line of faucet than no it has nothing stamped on it.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Hastings Vola is the brand it is high dollar. We have it in stock. Lockplumbing.com part number VR3277K

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah. That looks right to me.

You are right about high dollar.

I'll let the customer know his options. He may consider replacement.

Thanks.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Hastings vola is about as high as they get. If customer wants it we have 1 in stock. Let me know if you need anything else.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------

